# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  നാരദ കവിതകള

## Naradhan

Dear Friends,

Ente kavithakal okke oru threadil thanne kodukkanam ennulla 
(Appo pinne oru thread varjichaal mathiyennaayirikkum ...  :Mad: )
ente fans associationte varshangal aayulla aagraham njaaninnu saphaleekarikkukayaanu .... 



```
Index

1. പ്രണയം
2. ചരിത്രം
3. Truth
4. Mazhakkalam
5. ആത്മരോക്ഷം 
6. That Lass !
7. Goodbye

```

----------


## Naradhan

*പ്രണയം* 

*ആയിരം വറ്ണം വിരിന്ജ നീര്തുല്ലിയിൽ 
േതടി ഞാൻ നിന് വറ്ണം 
ആയിരം നാധമുനര്തും സ്വരവീചിയിൽ   
േതടി ഞാൻ നിന് നാധം
വിരിയാൻ തുടങ്ങുന്ന ഇതളുകളിൽ 
വസന്തമായി നീ വന്നു എന്നോമേല ...*

----------


## Naradhan

*ചരിത്രം* 

*നിനമോഴുകി ... പുതിയോർതിഹാസമുയര്ന്നു 
അഗ്നി ശുധിയിൽ സഫല്യമാടയാൻ 
പുതിയൊരു ചിതയുമുയര്ന്നു  ...

ചാരമിലകി .... മരണത്തിന ഗന്ധമുനര്ന്നു
അവസാന സ്പന്ദനം തേടി  
നദിയുടെ ഹൃദയമുനര്ന്നു*

----------


## Naradhan

To be continued ...

----------


## maryland

All the best...
 :Partytime2:

----------


## gappu

good kollam. expessially Charithram

----------


## Naradhan

> All the best...





> good kollam. expessially Charithram


Thanks all ............ :salut:

----------


## baadshahmian

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Ente kavithakal okke oru threadil thanne kodukkanam ennulla 
> (Appo pinne oru thread varjichaal mathiyennaayirikkum ... )
> *ente fans associationte* varshangal aayulla aagraham njaaninnu saphaleekarikkukayaanu .... 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 :Ho:   :Ho:  ...........

----------


## baadshahmian

good.... keep up the good work.......

----------


## maryland

> ...........


fans shakthamaanu... :Hammer:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> fans shakthamaanu...


innu fans-inte rally undu.

----------


## krishnaranni

charithram kollam...

----------


## maryland

> innu fans-inte rally undu.


janajeecitham sthambhippikkaathe thane rally nadathanam... :Kicking:

----------


## PunchHaaji

Kandanu oru velluvili uyarthan Naradhanu kazhiyatte!!  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## maryland

> Kandanu oru velluvili uyarthan Naradhanu kazhiyatte!!


Kaliya marddanam pole oru naarada marddanavum kanendi varum....
kandanodanodaa kali... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Naradhan

Ellavarkkum nanni ............. Ee jaitrayathra ivide theerunilla ....  :Nea: 
Ithoru thudakkam mathram ... Randum kalpichulla thudakkam ....  :Yes: 

Parichedham vere  :Threaten:

----------


## Naradhan

*Truth*

_What is truth, asked the wife._
That there is no truth.* 
_Then what is truth, asked her again._ 
A falsehood that holds the thin threads of sanity,
A wooden horse that holds death in its belly**, 
A vanity that justifies our conscience.
_Is that the truth, asked her yet again._
Stop, will ya,
I had only two pints of whiskey!!!



This poem dedicated to Mr. VeeCee ....  :Laughing: 

* 'The truth is that there is no truth'––This is a contradiction.
** Remember Troy

----------


## Naradhan

*Mazhakkalam*

Thalirukalil jeevassuyarnnu
Ilakal jalakanamaninju
Puthu mannin gandhamuyarnnu
Varavaayi puthu mazhakkalam

Manjin chelayaninju pon pulari
Vanamaake thaliraninju
Kuyilukal kaahalamoothi
Varavaayi mridhu mazhakkalam

Indra dhanusin dwaniyunarnnu
Raavin mridu chelayumilaki
Vasundhara neerattinirangi
Varavaayi madhu mazhakkalam

Mazhayil kulichu yamangal
Mookamaam ormayunarnnu
Jadaswapnangal thaliraninju
Varavaayi oru mazhakkalam

----------


## maryland

> *Mazhakkalam*
> 
> Thalirukalil jeevassuyarnnu
> Ilakal jalakanamaninju
> Puthu mannin gandhamuyarnnu
> Varavaayi puthu mazhakkalam
> 
> Manjin chelayaninju pon pulari
> Vanamaake thaliraninju
> ...


*മഴക്കാലം* 
തളിരുകളിൽ ജീവസ്സുയർന്നു 
ഇലകൾ ജലകനമണിഞ്ഞു
പുതു മണ്ണിൻ ഗന്ധമുയർന്നു
വരവായി പുതു മഴക്കാലം.

മഞ്ഞിൻ ചേലയണിഞ്ഞു പൊൻ പുലരി
വനമാകെ തളിരണിഞ്ഞു
കുയിലുകൾ കാഹളമോതി
വരവായി മൃദു മഴക്കാലം.

ഇന്ദ്ര ധനുസ്സിൻ ധ്വനിയുണർന്നു
രാവിൻ മൃദു ചെലയുമിളകി
വസുന്ധര നീരാട്ടിനിറങ്ങി
വരവായി മൃദു മഴക്കാലം.

മഴയിൽ കുളിച്ചു യാമങ്ങൾ
മൂകമാം ഓർമ്മയുണർന്നു
ജഡസ്വപ്*നങ്ങൾ തളിരണിഞ്ഞു
വരവായി ഒരു മഴക്കാലം.

----------


## Naradhan

> *മഴക്കാലം* 
> തളിരുകളിൽ ജീവസ്സുയർന്നു 
> ഇലകൾ ജലകനമണിഞ്ഞു
> പുതു മണ്ണിൻ ഗന്ധമുയർന്നു
> വരവായി പുതു മഴക്കാലം.
> 
> മഞ്ഞിൻ ചേലയണിഞ്ഞു പൊൻ പുലരി
> വനമാകെ തളിരണിഞ്ഞു
> കുയിലുകൾ കാഹളമോതി
> ...


 :Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## maryland

> 


spelling mistake onnum illallo... :Ahupinne: 
Truth enna kavitha-yude loose translation njaan cheyyatte?... :Aamen:

----------


## Naradhan

> spelling mistake onnum illallo...
> Truth enna kavitha-yude loose translation njaan cheyyatte?...


 Aayikkotte ... Ente transliteration pakka mosham aanu ...  :Bball:  :Bball:

----------


## The Megastar

> *മഴക്കാലം* 
> തളിരുകളിൽ ജീവസ്സുയർന്നു 
> ഇലകൾ ജലകനമണിഞ്ഞു
> പുതു മണ്ണിൻ ഗന്ധമുയർന്നു
> വരവായി പുതു മഴക്കാലം.
> 
> മഞ്ഞിൻ ചേലയണിഞ്ഞു പൊൻ പുലരി
> വനമാകെ തളിരണിഞ്ഞു
> കുയിലുകൾ കാഹളമോതി
> ...


*Ee kavithayude mel Ente chila athikramangal...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscV...ature=youtu.be

----------


## maryland

> *Ee kavithayude mel Ente chila athikramangal...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscV...ature=youtu.be


will listen later... :Thnku:

----------


## The Megastar

> will listen later...


*Music directionilekku thiriyano ennu ithinte gathi arinjittu venam theerumanikkaan...Dhairyam sambharichu kettaal mathi... Ithuy ketta shesham jeevichirikkunnavaro, marikkunnavaro aaya aarude vidhikkum njaan utharavadi alla...*

----------


## maryland

> *Ee kavithayude mel Ente chila athikramangal...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscV...ature=youtu.be


 :salut: 
no words....
really stunning... :Ok: 
music, singing, editing, mixing, posting... :salut:

----------


## The Megastar

> no words....
> really stunning...
> music, singing, editing, mixing, posting...


*r u 'aakking..?'...*

----------


## Lakkooran

> *Ee kavithayude mel Ente chila athikramangal...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscV...ature=youtu.be


Valare nanayittundu... Nalla eenam...Paadiyathu alppam koode better aakiyarunnel kidu ayene.. Pinne cheriya enthelum instrument koode...

----------


## Jithu

> *Ee kavithayude mel Ente chila athikramangal...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscV...ature=youtu.be


Super ayittunde.... :Good:

----------


## Naradhan

Thanks daa ... adipoli aayittundu ..  :Thnku:

----------


## The Megastar

> Valare nanayittundu... Nalla eenam...Paadiyathu alppam koode better aakiyarunnel kidu ayene.. Pinne cheriya enthelum instrument koode...


Nannakkunnathinokke oru paridhiyille... :Komali: 




> Super ayittunde....


 :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Thnku: 




> Thanks daa ... adipoli aayittundu ..


*Njaan karuthi ithode ezhuthu nirthumennu...*

----------


## maryland

> *r u 'aakking..?'...*


 :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## The Megastar

> 


 :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:

----------


## MALABARI

> *Ee kavithayude mel Ente chila athikramangal...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscV...ature=youtu.be


 :Shocked:  bloody mooosiq director..thanikku ithrakku kazivundayirunno..kidu

----------


## The Megastar

> bloody mooosiq director..thanikku ithrakku kazivundayirunno..kidu


*Ithokke enth....*

----------


## MHP369

link work aakunnilla

----------


## The Megastar

> link work aakunnilla


*Aakunnund... confirmed...*

----------


## krishnaranni

kollam nannayitund :Good:

----------


## The Megastar

> kollam nannayitund


*Thanks...*

----------


## PunchHaaji

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## maryland

> *Ee kavithayude mel Ente chila athikramangal...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscV...ature=youtu.be


52 views already.. :Band:   :Partytime2:

----------


## The Megastar

> 52 views already..


*Ellam ivide ninnullavar...*

----------


## Naradhan

Adutha kavitha ....... Vaikaathe varum ... 
Pattu paadaan muttunnavar ... thondayil grease okke ozhichu thayyar aayi irunno ....  :Read:

----------


## maryland

> Adutha kavitha ....... Vaikaathe varum ... 
> Pattu paadaan muttunnavar ... thondayil grease okke ozhichu thayyar aayi irunno ....


 :Detective:   :Detective:

----------


## The Megastar

> Adutha kavitha ....... Vaikaathe varum ... 
> Pattu paadaan muttunnavar ... thondayil grease okke ozhichu thayyar aayi irunno ....


 :Beer: ..........

----------


## Naradhan

*ആത്മരോക്ഷം

എന്റെy ഉള്ളി --
ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

ഓടുന്ന ചിന്തയില്* 
കാണാത്ത വിങ്ങലാം 
നീറിയെരിയുന്ന 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

മൂകമാം പര്വ്ത
കെട്ടുകള്കു്ള്ളില്* 
നീറിപ്പുകയുന്ന 
ലാവ പോലെ.

എന്റെ് ഉള്ളി --
ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

ശുഭ്ര വസ്ത്രങ്ങള്*
ചീന്ധിയെരിയുന്ന
നിഷ്ടൂരമായൊരു
കാമഭ്രാന്ധില്*

അന്ധമാം കല്ലിന്മേല്*
തട്ടിയ ചില്ലുപോല്*
ചിന്നിചിതരുന്നു
സ്ത്രീമാനസം	

അന്ധമാം നീതിയും
വികൃതമാം പാലനോം (നവും)
നോക്കുകുത്തി --	
കലായിടുമ്പോള്* 

എന്റെട ഉള്ളി --
ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

അമ്മ തന്* കണ്ണുനീര്*
തീരകളങ്കമായി 
ഭൂമിത്തന്നഗ്നിയാ --
യാളിടുമ്പോള്*

ഒരു പിടി മോഹങ്ങ --
ളൊരു പിടി ചാരമായി
മാറി മറിയുന്നു 
പട്ടടയില്*

മാനത്തു പാരേണ്ടും
പക്ഷിക്കുരുന്നുകള്*
പിന്നെയും അംബെറ്റ് 
വീനിടുന്പോള്*

എന്റെു ഉള്ളി --
ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
ആത്മരോക്ഷം

പിന്നെയും പിന്നെയും
പൊട്ടിയൊലിക്കുന്ന
മാറാത്ത ഛെദമാം
ആത്മരോക്ഷം.
*

----------


## Naradhan

PS. Sambhavam delhi gang rape-ne kurichaanu ...

----------


## maryland

motham akshara thettaanallo.. :Doh:

----------


## Naradhan

> motham akshara thettaanallo..


Malayalathil ezhuthaan nokkiyathaanu ...  :Help: 
Thaaze njaan better one kodukkaam ... but athilum akshara thettu undaakum ...  :Sorry:

----------


## Naradhan



----------


## maryland

> Malayalathil ezhuthaan nokkiyathaanu ...


njaan ezhuthi tharumaayirunnallo.. :Ahupinne:

----------


## Naradhan

> njaan ezhuthi tharumaayirunnallo..


Adutha thavana thanikku tharaam ...

----------


## maryland

> Adutha thavana thanikku tharaam ...


mathi... :Aamen:

----------


## teegy

> 


kollaam..........

----------


## Naradhan

> kollaam..........


Evideyaa kondathu ....  :Question:

----------


## maryland

> Evideyaa kondathu ....


ullil thottaanu aa comment ezhuthiyathenu thonnunnu... :Heat:

----------


## The Wolverine

> PS. Sambhavam delhi gang rape-ne kurichaanu ...


paranjathu nannayi... illel motham confusion aayene..  :Dntknw:

----------


## Naradhan

> paranjathu nannayi... illel motham confusion aayene..


Thanks ..............

----------


## The Megastar

> *ആത്മരോക്ഷം
> 
> എന്റെy ഉള്ളി --
> ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
> ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
> ആത്മരോക്ഷം
> 
> ഓടുന്ന ചിന്തയില്* 
> കാണാത്ത വിങ്ങലാം 
> ...


*Super....Just wait n see....* :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> *Super....Just wait n see....*


YouTube-il upload aayo.. ?  :Badpc:

----------


## kallan pavithran

ente ullii ennu kandapol njan vijarichu ulliyude vilakkayattathe kurichanennu...

----------


## The Megastar

> YouTube-il upload aayo.. ?


Tomorrow... :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> Tomorrow...


eagerly waiting for it.... :Aamen:

----------


## The Megastar

> *ആത്മരോക്ഷം
> 
> എന്റെy ഉള്ളി --
> ലുല്ലൊരു വിള്ളലി --
> ലൂടെ ഒലിക്കുന്നു 
> ആത്മരോക്ഷം
> 
> ഓടുന്ന ചിന്തയില്* 
> കാണാത്ത വിങ്ങലാം 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vDsYXntR7E

----------


## maryland

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vDsYXntR7E


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Naradhan

> ente ullii ennu kandapol njan vijarichu ulliyude vilakkayattathe kurichanennu...


Ulli valathe kurichaanennu chinthikanjathu bhagyam ...  :Death:

----------


## Naradhan

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vDsYXntR7E


WOW !!!  :cheers:

----------


## The Megastar

> WOW !!!


*Varikalku length koodiyath kond kooduthal pareekshanangal nadathaan pattiyilla...*

----------


## Naradhan

> *Varikalku length koodiyath kond kooduthal pareekshanangal nadathaan pattiyilla...*


NJaan oru mudra vakyam stylil aanu ezhuthiyathu ....

----------


## The Megastar

> NJaan oru mudra vakyam stylil aanu ezhuthiyathu ....


*Thonni... njaan neettiyathaa...*

----------


## Naradhan

> *Thonni... njaan neettiyathaa...*


Ithu kunjunni kavitha pole aayalla ... 

Muthacha njaanoru pumbine kandu ... 
Neetti parayada
Paadam vidarthi
Churukki parayada
Panju poyi ...

----------


## The Megastar

> Ithu kunjunni kavitha pole aayalla ... 
> 
> Muthacha njaanoru pumbine kandu ... 
> Neetti parayada
> Paadam vidarthi
> Churukki parayada
> Panju poyi ...


 :Vandivittu: ..........

----------


## Naradhan

*That Lass !*


Ho .. ho ... ho ... hohoho
I never seen a better lass
She got style n she got class
She got a tinkle in her eyes
And her laugh pierce like a dart
Sure that broke many a heart
Ho .. ho ... ho ... hohoho
I never seen a better lass

Her lips were full n Hair brown
She had eyes that can drown
When she caught my dazed look
Send her smile just like a hook
Ho .. ho ... ho ... hohoho
I never seen a better lass

Came she to me with a smile
Charmed my wits for a while
And I lost in her sweet-voice
It's not like that I've a choice
Ho .. ho ... ho ... hohoho
I never seen a better lass

She not there in the come dawn
And I looked my purse was gone
Still my dreams sometimes stir
For the lips that makes time blur
Ho .. ho ... ho ... hohoho
I never seen a better lass

----------


## maryland

:Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## gappu

narada enthu patti

----------


## The Wolverine

> *That Lass !*
> 
> 
> Ho .. ho ... ho ... hohoho
> I never seen a better lass
> She got style n she got class
> She got a tinkle in her eyes
> And her laugh pierce like a dart
> Sure that broke many a heart
> ...


Naradh Ji... Kidu aayittundu...
vayichappo koritharichupoyi.. beefatsam, harshapulakitham, jugupsavaham.. ho ho ho... Rep chayyan pattunnillallo enna sankadam matram bakki.. like buttonum kanunnilla  :Crying:

----------


## Naradhan

> 





> narada enthu patti


Engishil oru rhyming one try cheyyaam ennu vachu... Pazhaya (oru 150 - 200 yrs ago) eng sngs-il ninnum inspired aanu sadhanam ... Ippo lass enna vakonnum aarum upayogikkaru polumilla ... 
Esp soldiers bar-ukalil (tavern) vachu itharam sngs paadarundu ... 





> Naradh Ji... Kidu aayittundu...
> vayichappo koritharichupoyi.. beefatsam, harshapulakitham, jugupsavaham.. ho ho ho... Rep chayyan pattunnillallo enna sankadam matram bakki.. like buttonum kanunnilla


Thanks !!!

----------


## maryland

> Naradh Ji... Kidu aayittundu...
> vayichappo koritharichupoyi.. beefatsam, harshapulakitham, jugupsavaham.. ho ho ho... Rep chayyan pattunnillallo enna sankadam matram bakki.. like buttonum kanunnilla


Like venda REP mathi....nammude Naradhan chettan alle... :Secret:

----------


## Naradhan

> Like venda REP mathi....nammude Naradhan chettan alle...


Dhangane paranju kodu ....  :Yes:

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

gollam....

----------


## Naradhan

> gollam....


 :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## maryland

puthiyathu vallathum undaavumennu veruthe aashichu... :Sad:

----------


## Naradhan

> puthiyathu vallathum undaavumennu veruthe aashichu...


Kavithakonnum oru panjavum illa .... Oru pazhaya dialogue orma varunnu .. "Edanjaa kombant krishnamanikku thoatti ketti kalikkaruthu"

----------


## Naradhan

*Good-bye*


Some say 'byes through eyes,
And some say just good-byes,
Good-byes maybe good or bad,
But will always make you sad.

Your eyes may shed some tear,
Or you may drink some beer,
Maybe it will less the pain,
Or might make you go insane.

But it is a game so fair,
As it is a loss to bear,
No one can ever gain anything 
Without ever lose something.

----------


## maryland

> *Good-bye*
> 
> 
> Some say 'byes through eyes,
> And some say just good-byes,
> Good-byes maybe good or bad,
> But will always make you sad.
> 
> Your eyes may shed some tear,
> ...


valare rhythmic aanallo... :Ok: 
I like this kind of poems... :Partytime2: 
last line-ile grammar mistake ozhichaal baakki okke 100% good  :Ok:

----------


## baadshahmian

muni....  :Clap3:   :Clap3:

----------


## baadshahmian

> valare rhythmic aanallo...
> I like this kind of poems...
> *last line-ile grammar mistake ozhichaal* baakki okke 100% good


muniye apamaanicha marye 4 divasthekku ban cheyyuka...5k post delete cheyyuka....

----------


## Naradhan

> valare rhythmic aanallo...
> I like this kind of poems...
> last line-ile grammar mistake ozhichaal baakki okke 100% good


Enikkathu ethra sramichittum nereyakkan kazhinjilla .... suggestions undel parayu ...

----------


## Spunky

Kollatta  :Clap: .. enikkum rhyming ayitt ullathu ishtaanu  :Band: 






> Enikkathu ethra sramichittum nereyakkan kazhinjilla .... suggestions undel parayu ...


If you dont lose something  :Ahupinne:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *Good-bye*
> 
> 
> Some say 'byes through eyes,
> And some say just good-byes,
> Good-byes maybe good or bad,
> But will always make you sad.
> 
> Your eyes may shed some tear,
> ...


Niyamaparamaya munnariyippillathe ee vari ivide prasidhkarichathinenthire ninayma nadapadi undavunnathaanu.

----------


## Naradhan

> Niyamaparamaya munnariyippillathe ee vari ivide prasidhkarichathinenthire ninayma nadapadi undavunnathaanu.


"May" ennanu kavi paranjathu ....  :Aamen:

----------


## Naradhan

> valare rhythmic aanallo...
> I like this kind of poems...
> last line-ile grammar mistake ozhichaal baakki okke 100% good


Ini onnu nokku .... 

No one can ever gain anything 
Without ever lose something.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> "May" ennanu kavi paranjathu ....


May ayalum June ayalum nadapadi undavum.

----------


## Naradhan

> May ayalum June ayalum nadapadi undavum.


Njangalkku nayathantra parirakshayundu .... Devalogathinte Indiayile representative aaya enne arrest cheyyan ividathe police-nu pattilla....

----------

